# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  إغلاق مراكز التدليك المختلطة في الأردن

## khaled aljonidee

إغلاق مراكز التدليك المختلطة في الأردن 





قال مسؤول في وزارة الصحة أمس الاربعاء ان السلطات الاردنية اغلقت 13مركزا للتدليك من 17مركزا في المملكة لعدم التزامها بالشروط وأهمها الفصل بين الجنسين لمنع اي أعمال مخلة. 

وقال عزمي الحديدي مدير مديرية ترخيص المهن والمؤسسات الصحية لرويترز ان لجنة مكونة من مندوبي وزارتي الصحة والداخلية والامن العام رأت بعد الكشف المفاجئ والدوري ضرورة اغلاق هذه المراكز بعد توجيه تنبيهات وإنذارات لها. 

وقال "هناك شروط لنظام ممارسة مهنة التدليك والمساج والفصل بين الجنسين شرط اساسي بحيث يرتاد هذه المواقع من هو فعلا بحاجة للتدليك اي ان يكون جزءا من علاج او غيره وان لا تكون هناك اعمال مخلة بالاداب العامة." 

وأضاف ان من الاسباب التي استدعت اغلاق معظم هذه المراكز في العاصمة عمان على مدى العامين المنصرمين وآخرها قبل ثلاثة أسابيع هو وجود فتيات من جنسيات مختلفة لا يحملن شهادات مزاولة المهنة. 

كما تشترط اللجنة في شروط اللياقة الصحية ان يكون ممارس المهنة خاليا من الامراض المعدية مثل امراض الكبد الوبائية ومرض نقص المناعة المكتسب (الايدز). 

وكان 36مركزا قد تقدمت بطلبات ترخيص لاقامة مراكز تدليك ومساج في الاردن في عام 2006لم يحصل على الموافقات منها الا 17فقط. ويبقى الان أربعة مراكز فقط تعمل في هذا المجال في المملكة.

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

بيستاهلوا...
والله موضوع التدليك..خطير وبدو حل(سمعت قصص الدنيا عنو)

شكرا كتير خالد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا خالد

والله الموضوع خطير ومهم بنفس الوقت

----------


## saousana

[align=center]هاد المفروض من زمان 
لانه احنا لسه في بلد بيحافظ على عاداته وتقاليده وهيك مراكز مش مفروض تكون حتى تتسكر [/align]

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

انا الصراحه تفاجئت من انو في مراكز للتدليك مختلطه

الصراحه ماتوقعت يكوون الانفتاح لهل درجه
المفرووض يكون في المستشى نفسها قسم خاص للتدليك تحت اشراف الرقابه نحنا اول اوخيرا عرب والنا عاداتنا وتقاليدنا

وان شاء الله تتسكر كل المراكز يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور خالد

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## محمد العزام

الحمد لله رب العالمين حلوان رمضان هالتسكير وبعد رمضان رح يرجع كل شي لوضعه الطبيعي

----------


## الاء

المفروض من زماااااااااان سكروه 
وسكرو كتير اماكن بدها تسكير

----------

